# Creep Grazing



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://am.gallagher.com/us/in-practice/give-calves-the-groceries-they-need-to-grow-with-creep-grazing?fbclid=IwAR1xh-SpVXJzY0FTVDYtQyDBsgdtu67rsf4t2bwZYapvTSSjk2lX8Ln3FVI


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Depending on your area and pastures you can also put a creep feeder in the calves creep pasture. Thee Best thing bout calves going over and using their own pasture is that makes things Real Easy at weaning time. Heck those wean like a dream... Don't get sick, don't bawl etc.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Markwright said:


> Depending on your area and pastures you can also put a creep feeder in the calves creep pasture. Thee Best thing bout calves going over and using their own pasture is that makes things Real Easy at weaning time. Heck those wean like a dream... Don't get sick, don't bawl etc.


Holy crap, it's Mark Wright of NAT fame!!!! I've missed your posts for a long time. Welcome to HayTalk!


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Isnt it easier to let them graze good pastures by rotational grazing?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Rrueda said:


> Isnt it easier to let them graze good pastures by rotational grazing?


This is a combination of both as the article is written.


----------

